# Pocket Coffee



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

As an Italian abroad I really miss being able to buy Ferrero's "Pocket Coffee" in bars and shops.

What is your favourite Coffee based/flavoured sweet treat? And what about recipes?


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

My better half and I like the cappuccino truffles from Thorntons. Might need to pop there now :/


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffee revels


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Chocolate covered coffee beans are a good option


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

As a child i used to suck Hopjes coffee candies on long car journeys to ward off car sickness and pass the time. Don't see them about much anymore.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hopjes sound interesting but I can only find 1kg boxes on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Haagsche-Hopjes-1000-gr-tub/dp/B00AQY5HPI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402433457&sr=8-1&keywords=hopjes+coffee+candies


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Wando64 said:


> As an Italian abroad I really miss being able to buy Ferrero's "Pocket Coffee" in bars and shops.
> 
> What is your favourite Coffee based/flavoured sweet treat? And what about recipes?


My girlfriend brought back some of those in January, pretty good!


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

funinacup said:


> My girlfriend brought back some of those in January, pretty good!


Hey, I have just been to your FB page and seen the pic of the Finca Limoncillo. What's that? Surely not coffee AND limoncello?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/search?q=Finca+Limoncillo&x=0&y=0


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Personally I like the little speculoo biscuits, but a Danish coffee-friend recommends chocolate coated liquorice.

It seems the Danes are addicted to liquorice and there are some up-market brands like Lakrids (http://liquorice.nu/) that offer loads of flavour varieties. It's very good, and nothing like the liquorice I used to eat as a kid.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/search?q=Finca+Limoncillo&x=0&y=0


"In the cup, expect a fresh lime zest, with a bright and zingy acidity that's super clean and refreshing with an aftertaste of craft beer hops."

Holy moly&#8230; i understand why is on ice in the photo. Not one for my espresso any time soon.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Wando64 said:


> "In the cup, expect a fresh lime zest, with a bright and zingy acidity that's super clean and refreshing with an aftertaste of craft beer hops."
> 
> Holy moly&#8230; i understand why is on ice in the photo. Not one for my espresso any time soon.


+1 I wouldn't be trying it as espresso or in milk anytime in the next century, as iced coffee, as you say, maybe an interesting proposition though.


----------

